
DisseminOA - mlinksva
https://dissem.in/
======
a3_nm
Hi all, thanks for your interest and sorry for the downtime! I'm in the board
of the nonprofit hosting Dissemin. The sad situation is that there is
currently no one working full time on maintaining Dissemin, so while we try to
keep it running, the codebase has lots of problems that we don't have time to
fix... Sorry about that, and in case you're interested in helping, there are
many simple issues on the github repos
[https://github.com/dissemin/dissemin](https://github.com/dissemin/dissemin)
for which we'd happily receive PRs.

------
mlinksva
Looks like HN traffic is making the service unavailable...

In the meantime, see
[https://github.com/dissemin/dissemin](https://github.com/dissemin/dissemin)
and [https://twitter.com/disseminOA](https://twitter.com/disseminOA)

Added: Seems to be back up.

------
du_bing
Hi, I got a "Service Unavailable" 503 error for the homepage.

------
nathancahill
What is your opinion on Sci-Hub?

------
namanaggarwal
Why the .in tld?

~~~
milankragujevic
Vanity domain.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity_domain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity_domain)

edit: It's a domain hack actually.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack)

------
milankragujevic
Site didn't load in 10 seconds. Sorry, you should've at least heavily cached
the frontend.

